#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  > Θερμομόνωση: Θερμομονώσεις φέροντος οργανισμού, πλευρικών τοιχωμάτων και αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα

## anavatis

γειά σας συνάδελφοι.
στην τομή που επισυνάπτω έχω μια λεπτομέρεια για την κατασκευή πλευρικού τοιχώματος μεγάλου πάχους που απαιτείται για λειτουργικούς και αισθητικούς λόγους.
σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, επιχειρείται η τοποθέτηση της θερμομόνωσης στο εσωτερικό του τοιχώματος και στο εξωτερικό των φερόντων στοιχείων. φαίνονται οι σχέσεις με την εξωτερική μόνωση του φ.ο (δοκάρια και πλάκες). έχει γίνει ένα μικρό δόντι στη δοκό (βλ. και συνημμένο 2, ξυλότυπο) για να πατήσει καλύτερα το πλευρικό τοίχωμα στην έξω παρειά.
το αισθητικό/αρχιτεκτονικό αποτέλεσμα είναι μια ενιαία επιδερμίδα από σοβά χωρίς* καμία* προεξοχή και ταυτόχρονη προστασία του ανοίγματος. χρήσιμοποιούνται μόνο τούβλα για τα τοιχώματα. θα ήθελα τα σχόλιά σας. 

υ.γ. μιλάμε για νέα οικοδομή, κατοικία υπό ανέγερση.

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι καλό είναι να αποφύγεις το "δόντι" στον ξυλότυπο, στην πλάκα οροφής του υπογείου, γιατί αφενός αυξάνεις το κατασκευαστικό κόστος και αφετέρου δημιουργείς θερμογέφυρα.
Αντιλαμβάνομαι βέβαια ότι το πρόβλημα είναι η στήριξη της εξωτερικής τοιχοποιίας πάχους μόλις 9cm.
Οπότε ίσως το ζητούμενο είναι να αλλάξουμε το είδος της τοιχοποιίας και της θερμομόνωσης κατασκευάζοντας π.χ. μονή τοιχοποιία με εξωτερική θερμομόνωση, βέλτιστη λύση από πλευράς θερμομόνωσης ή και χωρίς θερμομονωτική στρώση αν η τοιχοποιία μας είναι ικανού πάχους.
Εναλλακτικά, αν δεν θέλουμε να ξεφύγουμε από την διπλή τοιχοποιία, μπορούμε να αυξήσουμε το πάχος της εξωτερικής τοιχοποιίας σε π.χ. ή αν αυξάνοντας cm.

Διάβασε κι *ΑΥΤΟ* το σχετικό θέμα.

----------

anavatis

----------


## sundance

εγω μια εφικτη λυση που βλεπω πλεον (ζωνη Γ), ειναι :

19εκ τουβλο (πατανε τα 12 και προεξεχουν τα 7) + 6εκ μονωση + 6εκ τουβλο = 31εκ

αλλιως αναγκαστικα εξωτερικη θερμομονωση.

----------

anavatis

----------


## anavatis

Ναι, η θερμομόνωση στα τοιχώματα εξωτερικά είναι επιθυμητή και ως προς το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα (όψη 'επιδερμίδα'). Όμως:
1. είναι εύκολη η στήριξη αυτού του θερμομονωτικού κελύφους στην επιφάνεια όλων των τοιχωμάτων? 
2. η προστασία της θερμομόνωσης εξωτερικά, φαντάζομαι, μπορεί να γίνει με μια ασφαλτική ταινία?
3. στην τομή που επισυνάπτω φαίνεται η διάσταη 0.65 που πρέπει να προκύψει για το τοίχωμα (για τους λόγους που ανέφερα στο προηγούμενο 'ποστ' και ήδη έχουν σκυροδετηθεί και οι κολόνες στην ίδια διάσταση). Αναρωτιέμαι εάν το κενό που θα προκύψει τότε 34 εκ μπορεί να αποτελεί πρόβλημα για τη συνοχή και τη σωστή λειτουργία ενός εξωτερικού τοιχώματος (παρά το σενάζ σε ποδια και πρέκι που το δένει).

----------


## anavatis

sundane, to πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι τα 7 εκ είναι πολύ για το τοίχωμα να προεξέχει από την πλάκα (από στατική άποψη). Γι αυτό αν δεις στο προηγούμενο 'ποστ' μου στην τομή επιχείρησα να κάνω το μικρό 'δόντι' στον ξυλότυπο για να πατήσει καλύτερα (τα 5 εκ προεξοχή ήταν το πρόβλημα).
Προκύπτουν όμως θερμογέφυρες με το δόντι αυτό, όπως αναφέρει και ο Χάρης, που όντως αποτελούν σημαντικό πρόβλημα (θερμικές απώλειες). Καταλήγω στη λύση του κελύφους αν κλείσω και με τα υπόλοιπα ερωτήματα (δες ποστ #4).

----------


## sundance

> sundane, to πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι τα 7 εκ είναι πολύ για το τοίχωμα να προεξέχει από την πλάκα (από στατική άποψη).


7 εκ εξηλασμενης (αντι για 3 που χρησιμοποιουνταν παλια)? γιατι ειναι πολυ? ουτε πολυ βαρος εχει, και μια χαρα κολλαει με τα δομικα φεροντα στοιχεια.

αν εννοεις τα τουβλα, τοτε 7εκ εξω και 12 μεσα, ειναι μια χαρα. (στην τελικη καντο 6 και 13) ειναι πιστευω οτι πρεπει. αλλωστε μεχρι τωρα τα 3 προεξειχαν και τα 6 πατουσαν. (αναλογια 1/2)

----------


## anavatis

ναι τα τούβλα εννοώ. σε άλλες συζητήσεις συνάδελφοι πολ. μηχ. θεωρούσαν ότι τα 5 εκ που πατάει η οπτοπλινθοδομή στη θερμομόνωση είναι πρόβλημα και υπάρχει και κινδυνος ανατροπής σε περίπτωση σεισμού! (καλά αυτό το θεωρώ λίγο υπερβολή). 
μια άλλη λυση πάντως είναι αυτή που επισυνάπτω στο ποστ 4 με την εξωτερική θερμομόνωση. Δηλαδή ουσιαστικά μια θερμοπρόσοψη.

----------


## sundance

τελικα ποια μορφολογια χρησιμοποιειτε ή εχετε δει να χρησιμοποιουν?

----------


## Xάρης

Ποια μορφολογία, σε τι ακριβώς;

----------


## sundance

τα δομικα στοιχεια απαιτουν 6-7εκ. θερμομονωση σε ζωνη Β.

συνεπως τι μορφολογια χρησιμοποιειτε σε εξωτερικους τοιχους, ωστε να μην δημιουργειτε δοντι μεταξυ φεροντα οργανισμου και τοιχων.

(οτι θιγει δλδ το θεμα)

----------


## Xάρης

Και στη ζώνη Γ απαιτείται τόση θερμομόνωση. Για τη Β δεν έχω ελέγξει.

Λύσεις:
α) εξωτερική θερμομόνωση σ' όλα τα δομικά στοιχεία,
β) εξωτερική θερμομόνωση μόνο στα στοιχεία οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος και τοιχοποιία 15/6/7,5 με τη θερμομόνωση στον πυρήνα
γ) εξωτερική θερμομόνωση μόνο στα στοιχεία οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος και τοιχοποιία με Κ300 της ΚΕΒΕΣ' όλες τις περιπτώσεις η εξωτερική παρειά στύλων/δοκών/πλακών είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο.

----------


## sundance

για το β. εχεις καποια λεπτομερεια?

τι οπτοπλινθοι χρησιμοποιουνται?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν έχω κατασκευαστική λεπτομέρεια για να ανεβάσω αλλά δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να το φανταστούμε.
Στην εξωτερική παρειά των στύλων/τοιχίων/δοκών/πλακών τοποθετείται θερμομονωτική στρώση πάχους 7cm.
Περασιά με την εξωτερική πλευρά αυτής της θερμομονωτικής στρώσης, τοποθετείται ο εξωτερικός δρομικός τοίχος από οπτοπλίνθους πάχους 15cm.
Στο εσωτερικό της τοιχοποιίας τοποθετούμε τη θερμομόνωση των 6 ή 7cm και τέλος κατασκευάζεται ο εσωτερικός δρομικός τοίχος από οπτόπλινθους πάχους 7,5cm.

----------


## sundance

15εκ εξωτερικο τουβλο, οπου κατα τα 7 εκ θα εξεχει...?

----------


## Xάρης

Ακριβώς! Το κέντρο βάρους όμως είναι πάνω στην δοκό/πλάκα οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος.
Απαιτείται καλό σφήνωμα και οριζόντιο διάζωμα (σενάζ).

----------


## sundance

1. 15αρι τουβλο, τι ειδους εχει τετοια διασταση?

2. το σφηνωμα πανω απο το 15αρι (8αρι κατ ουσια αφου τα 7 προεξεχουν) θα γινει με 6οπο?

3. το σεναζ θα πιανει και την μεσα και την εξω σειρα τουβλων?

----------


## Xάρης

1. Δες στην τοπική σου αγορά αν έχει τέτοια διάσταση. Αν δεν έχει χρησιμοποίησε μεγαλύτερη

2. Το σφήνωμα γίνεται με την ίδιων διαστάσεων τούβλα.

3. Το οριζόντιο διάζωμα σ' αυτού του τύπου τις τοιχοποιίες, πρέπει να τις συνδέσει ώστε να εξασφαλίζονται και σε ανατροπή λόγω σεισμού. Η θερμογέφυρα που δημιουργείται αντιμετωπίζεται με την εξωτερική θερμομόνωση και του διαζώματος. όπως και των λοιπών στοιχείων από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.

----------


## sundance

2. αν εχουμε 15εκ τουβλο το οποιο προεξεχει κατα 7 εκ και αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειμαστε σε ενδιαμεσο οροφο, τοτε αν παμε να σφηνωσουμε το 15αρι στην πανω πλευρα, αυτο θα εχει κατα τα 8εκ ενα δοκαρι (ok) και κατα τα υπολοιπα 7εκ θα εχει ενα φυλλο πολυστερινης...πώς να σφηνωσει στο φελιζολ???

υγ. οι οπες του τουβλου θα ειναι καλυτερα να κατευθυνονται κατα τη φορα της τοιχοποιΐας?

----------


## Xάρης

Ακριβώς, στα 8/15 του πλάτους τους, σφηνώνεται η τελευταία σειρά.

Η διεύθυνση των οπές των διάτρητων οπτοπλίνθων πρέπει πάντα να είναι εντός του επιπέδου της τοιχοποιίας.
Εκτός (κάθετα στο επίπεδο της τοιχοποιίας) δημιουργούνται θερμογέφυρες.

----------


## sundance

δεν μου καθεται καλα το σφηνωμα που περιγραφεις.

ευχαριστω.

νομιζω καλυτερα να σπασει η μονωση σε μεσα και εξω στα φεροντα.

το κ300 για να αποκτηθει θερ. αγωγ. 0,106 πρεπει να χρησιμοποιηθει κολλα? το εχει δει κανεις στην πραξη?

----------


## Xάρης

*Συνδετικό κονίαμα* για τα ορθομπλόκ της ΚΕΒΕ Κ300 και Κ250.
Μέγιστο πάχος αρμού = 3mm.

*Φωτογραφίες* από έργα με ορθομπλόκ.

λeq = 0,106 W/(mK) για Κ300 με κονίαμα λεπτής στρώσης 3mm, το οποίο έχει λ=0,45 W/(mK).
λeq = 0,115 W/(mK) για Κ300 με κονίαμα λεπτής στρώσης 12mm, το οποίο έχει λ=0,80 W/(mK).

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

ενδιαφερον αλλα απαιτει εξειδικευμενο συνεργειο!!

στους οργανισμους πληρωσης βλεπω ενα μονο σεναζ.

ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Xάρης

Το αν απαιτείται σενάζ (οριζόντιο διάζωμα) ή όχι, είναι συνάρτηση του ύψους του τοίχου κάτω από την δοκό/πλάκα, του πάχους του τοίχου και της σεισμικής ζώνης.
Εκτός των εμφανών σενάζ από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, υπάρχουν και τα μεταλλικά που δεν φαίνονται.

Όσο για το συνεργείο, θεωρώ ότι παντού απαιτείται συνεργείο εξειδικευμένο.
Δεν θεωρώ όμως ότι το κτήσιμο με ορθότρυπα Κ300 και λεπτό επίχρισμα είναι μια εργασία ιδιαίτερα διαφορετική για κάποιον κτίστη που δεν θα μπορούσε να αντεπεξέλθει.
Δυο πράγματα να μάθει και ένα ειδικό εργαλείο (πριόνι) να αποκτήσει/δανειστεί και είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## sundance

εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις εξωτερικη θερμομονωση (θερμοπροσοψη, κελυφος κλπ)?

αποτι φαινεται, με τον κενακ ειναι η καλυτερη λυση για θερμογεφυρες!

στην πραξη ομως, ποια τα *μειονεκτηματα* σε σχεση με την κλαασικη θερμομονωση (πυρηνας)? (εχω ακουσει για πιθανες ρηγματωσεις κλπ)

επισης ποσο ειναι το κοστος ανα τ.μ (υλικα+εργασια)?

----------


## Xάρης

Σίγουρα η εξωτερική θερμομόνωση είναι η καλύτερη λύση εκτός αν επιθυμούμε γρήγορη θέρμανση (π.χ. εξοχική κατοικία με μεγάλης μάζας εξωτερικούς τοίχους).
Το μόνο μειονέκτημα για μένα είναι το κόστος (33~50¤/τμ για εργασία & υλικά).
Χρειάζεται βέβαια έμπειρο και με γνώση συνεργείο και επιβλέπων μηχανικός που να είναι σχετικός με το αντικείμενο.

Βέβαια, υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί η εξωτερική θερμομόνωση για τεχνικούς λόγους (π.χ. όταν ο τοίχος εφάπτεται στο όριο του οικοπέδου).

----------

